# Stocks with low P/E's



## happypuppycn (28 March 2008)

Is there anybody who is able to show a list of low PE shares?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (29 March 2008)

No list but don't ignore MCR - for a profit producing beastie with a single commodity focus with diversification to follow i'd say watch for growth and a  P/E lower than half the market to keep on investing (my opinion only of course and I have accumulated and held) P/E around 6 last time I looked.


----------



## r m (29 March 2008)

The online broker I use (andrewwest.com.au) has a research section where you can 'Analyse Stocks' by selecting criteria (e.g. greater than, less than, etc).  If you have an online broker account you may have access to the same sort of thing.

It includes categories like:
company statistics e.g. market cap
value
risk
growth
income
performance measures
profit & loss
balance sheet
liquidity
forecasts

I have not used it myself to select shares, but I have explored it a little and it seems to be capable of doing what you are after.


----------



## happypuppycn (29 March 2008)

Unfortunately my e*trade account does not provide such services. Try others??


----------



## kloid (29 March 2008)

Hi

You can get this information from E-trade.  Once you have logged in go to Quotes & Research, Tools, Advanced Stock Filter.  This provides you with a very useful source of information on practically any aspect of a listed company that you might need.  To get low P/Es choose a category of "Value", choose  P/E Ratio in the Field dropdown and choose "Less Than" in the Option dropdown.  You can then specify your desired P/E e.g. less than 10.

Once you've done that you will be presented with a list of all companies that match your criteria.  You can also specify other criteria such as all companies with a P/E of less then 10 but with a profit of >$10m (type 10000000 as your criteria).  There are lots more options available so have a play around to get what you need.

I find that the information you can get is pretty impressive when you consider that other companies will charge you a great deal of money for the same info.  The trick is to gather all the data you want and dump it into an Excel spreadsheet (or whatever takes your fancy).  From there you can build up a powerful tool that will give you a starting point as to what shares you want to buy.

Kloid


----------



## dannow (30 March 2008)

Hi! is a lower P/E Better than a Higher 1? I want 1's with big dividends/lower stock price!!! Greedy old sod eh???


----------



## prawn_86 (30 March 2008)

Dannow,

I suggest you do a lot of research before getting burnt. Which it sounds like you will with that style...

Dividends do not always mean a healthy stock. Same with PEs. I suggest you read a few threads to find out when a low PE is a good opportunity


----------



## r m (30 March 2008)

Can I suggest you take a look at Martin Roth's book 'Top Stocks 2008'.

In this book he lists companies which meet certain criteria for sound finances (e.g. making profits, paying dividends, reasonable levels of debt, etc).

This might be a good starting point for you.


----------



## happypuppycn (3 April 2008)

Thanks! I just got my hands on that book. reading~~~~:::


----------



## rub92me (4 April 2008)

happypuppycn said:


> Unfortunately my e*trade account does not provide such services. Try others??



It does actually. Go to Quotes & Research --> Tools and click on basic stock filter.


----------

